# Log Cabin Weaving Pattern Wool Scarf



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Just finished weaving a Log Cabin Pattern Wool Scarf on a Cricket Rigid Heddle Loom.

Details and more pictures on my blog:
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009/11/log-cabin-pattern-scarf-on-cricket-loom.html

Have a good day!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Very, very nice. I love the colors!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco that is fantastic! The colors make it look like it's vibrating at least virtually :rock:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Franco, that is wonderful!! Love it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! Stunning scarf.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you.

Its a fairly simple pattern and once I got the plan in my head it moved right along.

I made it as a gift, and now that my lovely wife saw it I have to make a couple more.

It can be made on a rigid heddle loom, which is a simple loom and I bet it could even be done on a backstrap loom.

Definitely going to make more.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Next scarf is black and purple. Really hard to see the pattern while I'm weaving, but it looks great in sunlight.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry, deleting dupe.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

that almost looks 3 dimensional! looks great


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, when I get the light and dark threads in the right spot then it does look like shadows and the perception of depth. 

I will definitely play with this some more.

Have a good day!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful! I love log cabin...


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!!!!


----------

